# EMT Work Opportunities During the Summer



## Cate (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi! I am getting my EMT-Basic certification this semester at college, I was hoping to gain a part time job working in the Georgia, South Carolina area with this certification since I will also be taking college classes during May and June.  I would have approximately four months that I would be available to work and wanted to know what kind of opportunities I should keep my eye out for that could put this certification to use.  I would be available to work weekends and afternoons or nights.  Also when would be the best opportunity to look for these jobs I come back from college at the end of April and won't go back until end of August?  What kind of jobs can I get with the EMT-Basic certification? Also what does it mean when I see PNR by job titles?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2016)

PRN means "as needed" or part time. 

I don't know of any services that will hire and orient a new person for 4 months of weekend parttime availability, but your mileage may vary. 

Good luck!


----------



## MMiz (Dec 26, 2016)

Welcome to EMTLife!

I went to a local community college to earn my EMT-Basic certification while attending a larger university.  I wasn't able to find a service that was willing to hire me only during the summer.

After a few years of being unable to find solely summer employment, I joined a private service that required I worked three shifts a month.  I had to drive an hour and a half to the service, and ended up working 7PM-7AM shifts on the weekends.

It wasn't ideal, but it allowed me to get my foot in the EMS door.

Good luck!


----------



## Cate (Dec 26, 2016)

MMiz said:


> Welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> I went to a local community college to earn my EMT-Basic certification while attending a larger university.  I wasn't able to find a service that was willing to hire me only during the summer.
> 
> ...


How do you find these private services? Because I could work some on the weekends during the school year.


----------



## Cate (Dec 26, 2016)

Also would positions like ER tech or something be a possibility? because I could work that part-time during graveyard shift or afternoon shift.  Do you know what roles inside of a hospital I could get(even if it was more of a long-term basis) using my EMT-B certification?   Also whenever I see job postings for EMTs they always want one-year of experience, are there any good positions to look for to help get my foot in the door?


----------



## MMiz (Dec 26, 2016)

If you post your location I'm sure members can point you in the right direction.

Most entry level jobs want experience these days, but I still think it comes down to being the right person at the right time.  All it takes is one hiring manager to realize you can fill that one role that just opened up and you're good to go.

If you're looking for something to do long term in EMS I'd check out jobs with private services and ER tech positions.

If you're looking for just summer employment and a fun job I'd check out jobs at local amusement parks, beaches, etc.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 26, 2016)

One thing you may want to look out for is College based EMS programs. I know NOTHING about EMS outside of my area, it is my side gig. HOWEVER, where i work in Albany NY, SUNY-Albany(state university at) has something called a 5 quad program, which is an ambulance fully staffed operated and managed, by college students. its been a few years since i graduated college, but I can't imagine shifts over 3-4 hrs at a time, due to classes sports homework, and that partying thing college kids do. see if the big colleges offer that. Idk geography down there, but there are some big schools in SC( Clemson, University of SC, ect)


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> its been a few years since i graduated college, but I can't imagine shifts over 3-4 hrs at a time, due to classes sports homework, and that partying thing college kids do.


 Oh how ever do I do it?  You're right though, day time is tough, especially 0800-1200. After 1300 though, it really isn't as hard as you think. I could honestly work 4 days a week and there not be a schedule conflict with a full class load and the other things I am involved in. It sucks that way, but it can be done.

OP, the only thing I can think of is for a theme park or something that operates seasonally anyway. There might be places like that in your area that would hire you. As far as actually getting a 911 gig, I wouldn't expect any place to be interested in hiring you just to work for 4 months part time. Your best bet is to search for a seasonal job and then find a place near where ever you go to school once the new semester starts. This job actually works really well with college life if you are a part time worker (or full time if you work 24's). I've done it for the past year and a half, it is incredibly flexible with classes, exams, and all that jazz. The only hard part would be summer breaks, but if you live within a reasonable distance that can be accommodated.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 27, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> ever do I do it?  You're right though, day time is tough, especially 0800-1200. After 1300 though, it really isn't as hard as you think. I could honestly work 4 days a week and there not be a schedule conflict with a full class load and the other things I am involved in. It sucks that way, but it can be done.


I was also pretty dumb in college so it took longer for things to stick. And also played lacrosse at a division 1 level, so I had practice about 45 hrs a week. And that's the only college experience I knew.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I was also pretty dumb in college so it took longer for things to stick. And also played lacrosse at a division 1 level, so I had practice about 45 hrs a week. And that's the only college experience I knew.


They better have given you a full ride for those kinda hours.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 27, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> They better have given you a full ride for those kinda hours.


, 90%. Student debt was paid off in less than 1 year, thanks to the lovely bank of mom and dad with no interest.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 27, 2016)

I went to college in Colorado and worked for a private ambulance company during the summer and winter breaks in Boston. It was a smaller company at the time and I was honest with them and they had no issue hiring me. I covered people's vacations and calloffs so I didn't really ever have a set schedule, but I did have full-time hours. They even let me use their in house online education site while I was in school to keep up on CE.


----------



## Cate (Dec 27, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I went to college in Colorado and worked for a private ambulance company during the summer and winter breaks in Boston. It was a smaller company at the time and I was honest with them and they had no issue hiring me. I covered people's vacations and calloffs so I didn't really ever have a set schedule, but I did have full-time hours. They even let me use their in house online education site while I was in school to keep up on CE.


That sounds similar to my situation because I go to school in Pittsburgh but I live in South Carolina.  How were you able to find that company?  Any tips on how to find small companies like that because once I finish the two classes I'm doing this summer I'll still have about 2.5 that I can work full time if that want me, I just need a paying job this summer to help pay for my schooling and the only other work I've really done before is as a lab technician. Would it be better for me just to find companies and call them and ask about positions?  Should I call them before I get my certification so that I can talk to them about prospective opportunities?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 27, 2016)

Cate said:


> That sounds similar to my situation because I go to school in Pittsburgh but I live in South Carolina.  How were you able to find that company?  Any tips on how to find small companies like that because once I finish the two classes I'm doing this summer I'll still have about 2.5 that I can work full time if that want me, I just need a paying job this summer to help pay for my schooling and the only other work I've really done before is as a lab technician. Would it be better for me just to find companies and call them and ask about positions?  Should I call them before I get my certification so that I can talk to them about prospective opportunities?


Get your license in hand for South Carolina and then call anyone and everyone you can find.


----------



## Cate (Dec 27, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Get your license in hand for South Carolina and then call anyone and everyone you can find.


Okay so I'm a little mixed up on terminology is a license the same as me getting certification?   Also, if I take my test in the state of Pennsylvania so that I can work during the school year do I also need to retake it so that I can work in South Carolina or Georgia (I live on the border of both states so its reasonable for me to try and find jobs in either)?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 27, 2016)

Cate said:


> Okay so I'm a little mixed up on terminology is a license the same as me getting certification?   Also, if I take my test in the state of Pennsylvania so that I can work during the school year do I also need to retake it so that I can work in South Carolina or Georgia (I live on the border of both states so its reasonable for me to try and find jobs in either)?


Yes. Each state issues their own certification to practice. Nearly all states issue that based on being nationally registered, which you will have the opportunity to do at the end of your class. 

Take class-> Pass class-> Get authorization to take National Registry test from class-> Pass NR test-> Submit NR card to state EMS office-> get state EMS certification/license. -> Apply for jobs.

There are regional variations, but that's generally it.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 27, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Take class-> Pass class-> Get authorization to take National Registry test from class-> Pass NR test-> Submit NR card to state EMS office-> get state EMS certification/license. -> Apply for jobs.
> 
> There are regional variations, but that's generally it.


This should be stickied


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 27, 2016)

Summer is a great time for part time or PRN gigs doing event medical/medical standby. Just make sure it's a reputable service and fully covered to do it. AMR hires part time and prn for this year around in some markets.


----------



## Cate (Dec 27, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> Summer is a great time for part time or PRN gigs doing event medical/medical standby. Just make sure it's a reputable service and fully covered to do it. AMR hires part time and prn for this year around in some markets.


What does PRN and AMR stand for?


----------



## MMiz (Dec 27, 2016)

Cate said:


> What does PRN and AMR stand for?



We're happy to help, but Google would have answered both of your questions.

The initials "PRN" stand for "pro re nata," a Latin phrase that roughly translates to "as needed" or "as the situation arises."

AMR stands for American Medical Response, a national EMS service provider.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Dec 27, 2016)

Every private ambulance service I have ever worked for has had transient summer employees of the college student type. While it's certainly true your municipalities and such are almost certainly not going to be interested in training a new employee just to have them disappear in a few months; your average ambulance company isn't going to care much because, lets face it, they aren't going to spend much time training you anyway. 

Once you have your ticket, apply at all the privates in your area. You can be upfront and honest or not. Your choice. They aren't going to care much when you disappear in September, so don't worry about it. The privates are a revolving door of employees.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 27, 2016)

Not all privates are revolving doors. While most of your IFT only companies are there are plenty of private 911 companies that are comparable to government run or better.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Dec 27, 2016)

Alright then, a rephrasing. 

All of the privates I am familiar with, which is just about all of them in Massachusetts, are revolving doors. 

Perhaps somewhere in this vast land of possibilities there are other variations on this theme, but that has been my experience.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 27, 2016)

hometownmedic5 said:


> Alright then, a rephrasing.
> 
> All of the privates I am familiar with, which is just about all of them in Massachusetts, are revolving doors.
> 
> Perhaps somewhere in this vast land of possibilities there are other variations on this theme, but that has been my experience.


I did this with Brewster starting in 2011. I worked two summers and a winter there, it was pretty good for me. Zero issues when I came back, just had to call the ops manager to get reactivated in the scheduler.


----------



## nater (Jan 2, 2017)

I worked at an amusement park for a few summers in college before entering EMS. They had a number of seasonal EMTs and paramedics, but also expected around 50-60 hours a week of work during the season.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 2, 2017)

I would apply to any place that has part time EMT positions.  being able to work part time tells them you have other commitments elsewhere, and will give you the flexibility to schedule work around your classes.  I would definitely be vague about the only being there for a few months.

if you come back home for a weekend, work a shift to keep them happy


----------



## Ethan (Jan 17, 2017)

Does anyone recall being that green?  Youth is wasted on the young. lol  I know 6 Flags hires EMT's


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2017)

Ethan said:


> Does anyone recall being that green?  Youth is wasted on the young. lol  I know 6 Flags hires EMT's


If I ever forgot I was that new, and green I'd be hard pressed not call myself an arrogant paragod. I don't know about you, but I'm all for helping those on here with seemingly genuine inquires. DrP offered up the best course of action for the op, FWIW.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 17, 2017)

I was just reflecting with smile of course of the days it was all new and possibilities endless.  When bones didn't hurt in the morning and knees didn't cramp up during prolonged kneeling, and my back was better the next day. Not knowing what AMR is or PRN means,,just fond memories. My post was not to be condescending but one of jealousy


----------



## Ethan (Jan 17, 2017)

*Paramedic/EMT*
Austell, Georgia11/16/2016 6 flags


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2017)

Ethan said:


> I was just reflecting with smile of course of the days it was all new and possibilities endless.  When bones didn't hurt in the morning and knees didn't cramp up during prolonged kneeling, and my back was better the next day. Not knowing what AMR is or PRN means,,just fond memories. My post was not to be condescending but one of jealousy


Cool beans. I think oftentimes we jump on the new, and seemingly impressionable (myself included) at times without remembering how it comes across. I too get the "aging medic" metaphors all too well, and I chuckle at some of that stuff, too. More along the lines of the old adage: "I am not laughing _at _you, but rather _with_ you." 

Unfortunately not everyone sees it that way on the interwebs these days (different generation and all), so I can't help but want to keep things in perspective for the seemingly "good eggs" of the "millennial" generation.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 17, 2017)

We get old to soon and wise too late


----------

